# Pictures of my Jack Russell - for JDI



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

Well JDI asked if I had posted pictures of Scooter, my Jack Russell, and I hadn't... so now I will totally overwhelm this thread with pictures of her!

Anyway, this is Scooter in all her glory... She likes to do agility (the stay on the table) and then other than that be lazy and chase squirrels. She is almost 4.

Oh, and she is considered a Rough Coated Jack Russell, which is why she has crazy hair!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She's adorable!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

tooooo cute!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

best dogs in the world!


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

I absolutely love her  She is fantastic! So smart...


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

Awww how cute! I have a Jack Russell too, but my girl is a short coat one, and 5yrs. They are such awesome little dogs. Thanks for sharing!


----------

